

 Rate my idea: face recognition app that can actually make money - alain94040
http://www.slideshare.net/alain94040/sales-god

======
bgnm2000
Personally, I think you need to provide more to be a 50/50 co-founder if
you're not helping to build the product, and you only want to give equity.

Just my two cents.

